# Flies for Navarre / Pescacola - What am I missing



## cjwfwd (8 mo ago)

I am heading down to the Navarre / Pescacola are mid-June and I am going to fly fishing on both the bay and surfside. My goal is to get a Red on the fly! Specks would be nice also. Can you tell me what fly/flies I am missing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Those will be fine.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You are pretty well covered there man! All productive patterns.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd probably bring a few extra of the fly at the top left.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

The north side of Navarre Beach is the sound, not the bay. Reds and specks will be in the grass flats you can find on Google Earth. That bottom middle clouser minnow is my go-to for what you're looking for.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Always keep a spoonfly handy.


----------



## cjwfwd (8 mo ago)

Thanks, everyone for replying, I will let you know how it goes! First Cast, thanks for the info I will be doing my pre-trip plans this week... thanks again everyone

Tight Lines!


----------



## cjwfwd (8 mo ago)

Walton County said:


> Always keep a spoonfly handy.


What size spoonfly would you recommend. I will be bring a 8wt and a 5wt (main for bass)


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

cjwfwd said:


> What size spoonfly would you recommend. I will be bring a 8wt and a 5wt (main for bass)


I really like the Dupre’s. Even in clear water they tend to get a reaction bite from a redfish. If they are tailing, something about the wobble gets their face out of the mud so you don’t have to put the fly “on’em’. Which is good for me cause I’m a terrible caster.


----------



## cjwfwd (8 mo ago)

Lol, me too! Thanks for the info and recommendations.


----------

